# CPC certified professional with 4 years of experience in OPTUM seeking for remote job



## Aadi3011 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi,
I am a certified medical coder with 4 years of full time experience in HCC coding at UHG & OPTUM. Currently due to personal duties looking for a job that suits me to work at the comfort of my home. Kindly let me know about any such opportunities.

Thnak you


----------



## kellysittig (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello,
Are you still job searching? We are looking for a remote HCC Coder. You can email me your resume at ksittig@ppcp.org
Thank you,
Kelly


----------



## CAADM (Nov 10, 2020)

are you still looking for a remote HCC coder?


----------



## mangala.samuel (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello 

I am a certified CPC with 20 years of  experience in gyencology surgery and ob coder/biller looking for Remote coding.

thanks


----------

